# FTA dual LNB setup with a multiswitch



## Milkman

Hi all. Hopefully you can tell me if this will even work.

I currently have a dual LNB satellite dish. I have a coolsat 4x1 multiswitch, which I believe to be a piece of garbage. So I have a spare Eagle Aspen 4x8 multiswitch that I want to try to hook up. I have only 1 line coming from each LNB. The multiswitch has a 13v and 18v output for EACH LNB. I would really rather not have to run another line from each LNB just to work with this switch.

I know since I have only one receiver, an SW21 is probably my answer, but since I don't have one locally, I am trying to make this work. :/

Thanks


----------



## FTA Michael

An inexpensive DiSEqC switch should work well to connect your dual-LNB dish to your FTA receiver. I see one for $5.99 shipped on eBay as I type; similar switch bargains are usually available there or dealers.


----------

